# channel tunnel



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone tell me does the train operate all night, and would it be easy enough to book friday afternoonfor early sunday morning, for the crossing to calais
Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Julie

Probably the best thing to do is to check the site directly:

:: LINK ::

Bookings change all the time. Currently showing the early hours departures for next Sunday fully booked.

Gerald


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i think you can find all you need to know here
chapter


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tunnel*

I have looked at the site, but i was not sure if they run from 6am until 12 pm or they run a all night service


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try this link
chapter


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tunnel*

Thank Chapter, that what i needed


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Julie how are you getting on with everything I remember talking to you before Xmas...............am looking at the tunnel myself was trying to see if there are any promotion codes at the mo.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*codes*

If you find any codes, it would be nice if you would pm it to me 

Have a nice trip


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

They do run all night but we have found that sometimes, if there is hardly anyone booked on say the 4 o'clock train then you can find yourself waiting for the 5:30 train. So I do not know a way of allowing for this as they make they minds up only shortly before departure. We always go after midnight to take advantage of silly fares. But only silly people like me do this and I normally find myself tired out after two hours further driving as I have had no proper sleep.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: tunnel*



julie798 said:


> I have looked at the site, but i was not sure if they run from 6am until 12 pm or they run a all night service


If you select one of the 'blocks' of times (e.g. midnight - 6am), and then continue, you can see what times they're actually running.

At the moment, next Sunday is showing departure times of 1.15. 2.55 and 4.35. Mind you, this doesn't help if they might cancel trains at the last minute, as Pusser says.

Gerald


----------

